# corsair h100 oder h80 in das nzxt phantom 410



## MarcelKerth (9. Juli 2012)

ich möchte mir ein Gehäuse von NZXT Kaufen aber ich habe mich schon informiert und diese Kühlung Corsair h100 würde nicht so einfach rein gehen,also nur wen ich basteln würde oder ? hat jemand dieses Gehäuse und und diese Kühlung ? 
[Bitte Bild Reinstellen] 
-
Des weiteren wo sind die kühl unterscheide wie viel Prozent würde die h100 besser kühlen als die h80 ?


----------



## Uter (9. Juli 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

